# Sticky  I Can't Wait Card for IBS



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The IBS Group has developed a smart wallet style card that you can use on your smart phone in the event that you need immediate access to a toilet. The IBS Group is a proud supporter of The Restroom Access Law (Ally's Law) which has been making it easier for sufferers to gain access to a toilet.

Follow these instructions to use the smart card on your smartphone:

1. On your smartphone browser (*safari* on an iPhone, *chrome* on Android), go to *www.ibsgroup.org/i-cant-wait-card*

2. Turn your smartphone sideways after loading to see the complete card on the screen.

3. Bookmark this URL in your browser or take a snapshot of the screen so that you have the smart card available in your photo library










*Reverse side:*


----------



## atilla (Apr 6, 2014)

That's just lovely but seriously, When I'm in a hurry to get to the toilet I can care less about finding my phone and trying to find a picture of a permission slip to use the toilet, and then present it to someone and then take more time for them to read it and ask questions? Really?


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

atilla, we hear you. It's not the best situation to be in.


----------



## Natalie Campbell (Oct 15, 2014)

atilla said:


> That's just lovely but seriously, When I'm in a hurry to get to the toilet I can care less about finding my phone and trying to find a picture of a permission slip to use the toilet, and then present it to someone and then take more time for them to read it and ask questions? Really?


I agree. Sometimes just the pain and discomfort alone will make it difficult to wait. Adding the search for this card just makes the wait longer and even after showing this card who is to say that this person will allow you to use the bathroom. I have seen signs that say "No Public Restrooms, No Exceptions" How do you deal with something like that?


----------

